# Maple and Indian Laurel Mallet



## Sharptooth (Jul 28, 2011)

So here is my very first woodworking project. I decided to make something that is relatively easy and I can use to help make future projects. The head is alternating pieces of Maple and Indian Laurel and the handle and wedges on top are maple as well. I'm not sure why the wedges ended up being so dark. 

I sealed it with a couple of coats of shellac and here you see the finished product. I look forward to putting it to good use.

There are a couple of other pictures from the build in my introduction thread.

Next, I'm going to make some saw horses using mortise and tenons. I'm going back and forth on whether I should use my saw and chisels or the new router I just bought. I feel like if I use the router and am careful about setting it up, it will be a lot cleaner and well fitting than using the saw and chisels. I guess we'll see.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Whether you use the router or the chisels depends on what you're trying to pursue in the art of joinery.

Some folks like to use nothing but hand tools. 
Some like machinery and jigs.
Some, like me, like a combination.

_note to following posters:_
OP finished with Shellac - Good/Bad for something that gets beat on?
Tung Oil maybe?

Nicely done...think I'll steal that design & make one today......:thumbsup:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice job!! It's to pretty to beat on.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like a Lolipop! :laughing: nice job

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 28, 2011)

I was wondering that. Is shellac good protection for a wooden tool. 

Thanks all for looking at my project.


----------

